# Bad Days Hunting!



## Shoei (14 September 2014)

So I took the new lad for the 1st time hound exercise today.  He'd only done 1 hunt ride earlier in the summer.  Was going beautifully jumping everything including some big hedges.  He then put in a dirty stop and from what I can gather took off with limpet me on his side, after my air jacket went and his speed was increasing I new I had to give up.  Crashed to the floor and I'm not sure but I think he tried to kick me on the floor.  He then took off .  Having retrieved him I got back in and continued. He stood quietly at the half way point before rearing when stuck on a track , full height too.  We got moving again and I some how managed to fall off again as he spooked galloping round a bend.  Very shame faced I headed for home at the next opportunity, but it had really blew his mind!  I'm not sure if he is just one of those who won't settle and to be honest it has really knocked my confidence.  I'm really sore, swollen and bruised and feeling very shame faced.  Pointless post really, just wanted to share my worst days hunting!


----------



## spacefaer (14 September 2014)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience. 

Were you out with a drag pack?   You sound to have been doing quite a lot of jumping and fast work for this time of year with a foxhound pack. 

You might be better off finding some quieter days autumn hunting where there is a lot more standing about and walking/trotting between coverts. 

I was out on Thursday and we only popped a couple of 2'6 hunt rails to get across country, between farm boundaries. Barely got out of trot. My 5 yr old - on his 2nd outing - stood like a rock as hounds spoke and took it all in his stride 

Your day sounds a little wild and chaotic for a young horse tbh.


----------



## Shoei (15 September 2014)

Wild and chaotic it was. And with bloodhounds. Their was a pony with a red ribbon who had double barrelled 2 horses and the hunt staff asked the youngster to take it to the back. But the adult who he came with wouldn't go with him as she had her daughter and wasn't very polite to the staff member!  Funnily he stood like a rock when we were in open and could see what was going on. Why they decided to stop on a narrow wooded track by a river I have no idea!


----------



## AAR (15 September 2014)

Sounds like (if you feel confident enough) your horse needs to be taken out lots. Stay at the back, not jump or gallop about and learn his manners. Find the non jumping group or someone to come with you who doesn't want to jump and you can partner off together.

See if you can find your local foxhound pack as they will be having quieter days until opening meet late October.


----------



## MissTyc (15 September 2014)

Sounds like a lot of nervous energy from humans and horses on this ride! Too much excitement for a first time. 
I wouldn't give up, but perhaps find a non-jumping meet that is likely to have a calmer ride?


----------



## Shoei (15 September 2014)

Thanks guys I'm so embarrassed and very stiff today. Likewise is Chester, when he took off he galloped down a tarmaced lane and I think is feeling it today.  I hope he has not done any perm damage!  He's stiff in his hind legs and tendons slightly warm so I've left him out, so he can move about. I hope iv done the right thing!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (15 September 2014)

A hunter needs to learn to stand and wait, long before he learns to gallop and jump. A hunter needs to be "made". Unfortunately going out with bloodhounds will not make a hunter.

Find a fox or harrier pack and do some autumn hunting. Your horse will learn to stand and watch and wait. Take him quietly at the back and teach him some manners. The more time you spend on teaching him the more mannered a hunter he will become. It takes time but it is well worth it. Hunting is supposed to be fun and your day did not sound like fun!!


----------



## Clodagh (15 September 2014)

As Ditchjumper says, you need to convince them that hunting is actually quite boring. My 4 year old went today for the first time and just stood around for two hours, with a bit of walking and trotting, all very dull but very exciting to him.
Forget the blood and draghound packs they are for well into the future for your boy. I hope you are both OK.


----------



## Shoei (16 September 2014)

Thanks guys, I think my confidence has taken a battering but will try a quieter pack.  I'm just concerned by his stiffness but I suppose it is to be expected!


----------



## RunToEarth (16 September 2014)

Shoei said:



			Thanks guys, I think my confidence has taken a battering but will try a quieter pack.  I'm just concerned by his stiffness but I suppose it is to be expected!
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, I've been there, I've had that horse, and I have made the bloodhound mistake more than once. Find a foxhound pack, take him Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays cubbing and convince him that 5am starts hacking around field corners is as dull as ditchwater. I cannot understand why drag packs go so hard so early in the season, it's far too hard around us to be hammering at ditches, and ours wouldn't be fit enough anyway. Good luck and hope you stick at it.


----------



## Shoei (16 September 2014)

Thanks, we have a couple of fox hounds around us. Grove and Rufford and high peak mainly.  Has anyone any experience of these packs?  The ground is very hard especially when you hit it lol.  Luckily his legs are a lot better this morning and he is tracking up okay!  On the plus side the photographer got some lovely shots of him standing quietly!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (16 September 2014)

Ground is like concrete round here as we are on clay.  Will be taking it steady tomorrow.


----------



## spacefaer (17 September 2014)

Glad he's recovered from his excitement  

The Grove and Rufford would probably be your best bet - give the Secretary a ring and see where they're meeting 

And let us know how you get on!


----------



## gunnergundog (17 September 2014)

Did five hours yesterday and it was as dull as ditchwater;  sixth time out this season but is doing five year old the world of good.  Teaching manners early on is paramount.  The galloping and jumping can come later....and it will, trust me!


----------



## irish_only (20 September 2014)

Ditto the advice of ditching the bloodhound packs, it winds them up like nothing on earth. I also made the mistake of taking a green horse with one, and for the next month out hacking he tried to race every motorbike, quad or cyclist that went past him. Took him out early mornings with a foxhound pack and bored him to death standing around, and he is fantastic now. The High Peak are on early mornings now, worth contacting them.


----------



## JDH01 (22 September 2014)

I couldn't agree more about teaching them that hunting is dull when they first go out and have only made the blood hounding error once.  The Barlow have started early mornings now, secretary can be contacted via no's / email on MFHA directory. They have quiet mornings and usually jumping and none jumping fields once they have got going, very welcoming to newcomers.


----------



## RunToEarth (26 September 2014)

Shoei said:



			Thanks, we have a couple of fox hounds around us. Grove and Rufford and high peak mainly.  Has anyone any experience of these packs?  The ground is very hard especially when you hit it lol.  Luckily his legs are a lot better this morning and he is tracking up okay!  On the plus side the photographer got some lovely shots of him standing quietly!
		
Click to expand...

Grove is a cracking day out, really thoroughly nice people.


----------

